# Would you consider this a ricer



## vance_pounders (Dec 31, 2008)

This kids been calling my M6 05 YJ GTO a piece of **** and says he isn't a ricer.

What do you guys think about this just by the video. Because of his exhaust and just attitude, not to mention lame excuses.


Login | Facebook


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Don't have (or want) a facebook account but even so I don't get too wrapped up in what people have to say about my car and I don't waste my time berating other peoples cars. There are more important things in life.............


----------



## vance_pounders (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm not getting wrapped around it, I just want to see if my opinion is the same as fellow Goat owners.
Not to mention he's said that all American made cars pretty much suck and its good to back up what you believe.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I don't do face book twitter my space etc.....
If its made in Asia, sounds like a beehive, looks like its on steroids, its most likely a ricer.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

we run into things like this all the time in our car club. Take him to the track a couple times and turn him into a real car guy. It's suprisingly easy to convert fanboys.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Pure Rice


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Tri-Power said:


> we run into things like this all the time in our car club. Take him to the track a couple times and turn him into a real car guy. It's suprisingly easy to convert fanboys.



So is brain washing........ Cough water borading..cough

:cool

And dude it a NISSAN MAXAIM........ WTF and an old one at that 99?

thats is A fwd pos, my impala would smoke his ass.....

when he comes back with something beside that weak ass exhaust then he can talk to you. you could burn his ass 6 ways to hell @ the track


----------



## vance_pounders (Dec 31, 2008)

good to see some guys have their heads screwed on right.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I bet my Grand Am would get the hole shot on that Maxima.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Poncho Dan said:


> I bet my Grand Am would get the hole shot on that Maxima.


OMG what if we sick the grand prix on him 

my impala has more H.P. stock then he will likely have after droping 1k in it


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

vance_pounders said:


> This kids been calling my M6 05 YJ GTO a piece of **** and says he isn't a ricer.
> 
> What do you guys think about this just by the video. Because of his exhaust and just attitude, not to mention lame excuses.
> 
> ...


He obviously has no idea what he is talking about. Nothing is better than a YJ GTO.:cheers

Seriously though, why do you care what he says? He's a punk kid who wishes his crappy 10 year old maxima was a 240SX.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

:rofl:

Or a 350Z. Who wants to take bets that the Maxima kid had that fart pipe installed at Midas, and can't even change his own oil?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Those kids are everywhere with there import attitude. I really don't care what they say, I just want them to be car people and keep the car hobby alive and kickin'. It is funny when they compare turbo'd civics to vettes and GTO's though. Yep, the Civics are really fast, but the American Iron is way cooler, or Aussie Iron I guess.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

The best part about "sport compacts": for the money you spend to buy the car, and then the money you sink into it with parts, you could have bought a legitimate sports car that produced the power you were going for in the first place. There's a lot of work to put into a 4 or even a 6 to make it keep up with the GTO, and I guess thats fine if you're one of those people with a bottomless wallet. But then, if money was no object, why would you screw around with some used & abused mid-90s grocery getter that used to be titled in your moms name?


----------



## vance_pounders (Dec 31, 2008)

I see what people mean when they put alot of work in there car and say all that crap.
But most the stuff they do to thier car is half asses body work that is terrible looking.
I'm sorry but the car could be the fastest thing in the world but if it looked like a ricer I wouldn't take it for free.

Just my input......not to mention I'm a Pontiac man.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes, there is a fine line between tasteful mods and rice. Case in point, I recently saw a '64 Impala at a show with Altezza tails. Looked just awful with all that chrome.


----------



## vance_pounders (Dec 31, 2008)

Those are the ugliest lights in the world.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

vance_pounders said:


> Not to mention he's said that all American made cars pretty much suck and its good to back up what you believe.


Yer goat isn't American made.... anything can with many ways to be riced.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

O My Eyes...o My Freaking Eyes.......


----------



## vance_pounders (Dec 31, 2008)

Well duh, anything out there can be riced out. I never stated that souly imports can be ricers.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

nothing better than a fake blower intake stickin thru a hood- but seriously why do you give 2 sh1ts about what anyone thinks- do you think the 3 examples posted care what anyone thinks?? the point is they like it- I am doing alot of non traditional things to my 65 but do you think I am going to care if someone doesn't like it- if you like your car and are happy with it then what do you have to prove to someone who has a different car who likes that- personally I dont like cars that are so called riced out but I know alot of people that do alot of things to cars most people wouldnt even dream of and most of them do it because they want to.
If you want to put a 3 foot spoiler and purple neon kit go for it, beauty is in the eye of the beholder,that is individuality.
I can look at many cars even other 65 GTOs and pick parts I dont like about them but I'm sure the owners love every part of their car.
If you think this kid is a dipsh1t then he probably is. who cares what he thinks and if he wont stop talking smak then ask him to race in front of his friends/girlfriend and put him on the spot- you will see his true colors shine thru
just my opinion


----------



## Mattlikespeoples (Aug 31, 2009)

Well here goes nothing. First post and oddly enough I'm coming from a 2002 Maxima and looking at possibly getting a 2004 GTO M6. I've got to say that you guys sure dont know your nissans but I cant blame you. It's not your thing. In that video that was either a 2002 or 2003 maxima. Looks like a greddy evo2 muffler. I must defend the 3.5 in that car to some extent because with the right mods it sounds awesome even though it is wrong wheel drive. I've got no room to talk about if thats rice or not. I bought mine already lowered with gunmetal painted factory wheels and a big fart tube on the end of a terribly done custom cat back exhaust. All I can say is, as far as rice goes, that car is only in the parking lot of the chinese buffet.

Skip to around the 2 minute mark. Driving like an ass for the camera





Anyways, hope to become a 'real' member of this board and not just a prospective lurker. :cheers


----------

